# Here's another one- Tendonitis



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just prior to my Fibromyalgia diagnosis, I used to wake up with tendonitis of the achilles heel. It would be painful to step down on, and there would be a pinkish discoloration and it would be slightly swollen, warm, and painful to the touch. I had no knowledge of any strain/injury prior to this; I would just wake up and it would be there. It would last a few days and occur about 2-3 times a year for a period of 2-3yrs. I have it rarely now, if any since. Has this happened to anyone else?------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 1999)

Hey Moldie,New to this board but can relate to the tendonitis. A few months a go I woke up and my right elbow was KILLING me. Thought I may have banged it or something. Waited 2 months to see the Dr. and she said I had tendonitis and that it would take around a year to heal...if it did. So far no luck and even though there is slight pain all the time, there are times that I can't even bend my elbow or even use my arm or hand. Try seeing and orthopedic specialist and see what you can do.Good LuckDeb


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 1999)

My elbow was my first indication that something was wrong with me. We moved into our house in May 97 and I scrubbed my kitchen cabinets and when I say scrubbed, I put alot of muscle into it and my arm felt like I had pulled a muscle. I let it go to see if it would heal and it didn't and I went to my orthopedic surgeon who took care of my knee a long time ago and he told me I had epicondilitus (tennis elbow) which is where the tissue and muscle is tearing away from the bone? Does that sound right? It's been along time. I just had the most awful pain up and down from the wrist to the elbow and there was a spot on my elbow that if you pushed on it, I would just about hit ya!!!! Anyway, I ended up having to do surgery and it did not help. Little did I know that it was actually a tender point with fibro! A year later with alot of other problems, I was diagnosed with Fibro. I wear support braces on both arms now when I iron and vacuum or do scrubbing of any kind. Helps keep that muscle from contracting. It helps alot. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for responding. It was such a mystery to me. I did spend a lot of time on my feet all day and perhaps that was the reason, but I could think of no way that I could connect it with an injury, and I wondered if perhaps it had any connection to my fibromyalgia. Like I said it rarely happens now, and if it does, never hangs around for more than 2-3 days. Sounds like I was fortunate compared to you guys. ------------------


----------

